# Problème de son avec certaine appris télé



## earchide (3 Janvier 2012)

BonjourJ'ai un problème bizarre sur iPad 2 : certaines appuis ne posent pas de pb ( TF1, France Tv) . Pour d'autres, pas de son (direct8,  bfm, ...)
Comment corriger ce pb?
Merci


----------



## Lawlet (3 Janvier 2012)

salut,

As tu tout simplement regardé dans les paramètres de l'appli, sinon essaye de réinstaller les applications qui ne fonctionnent pas.
Bonne soirée


----------



## earchide (3 Janvier 2012)

Lawlet a dit:


> salut,
> 
> As tu tout simplement regardé dans les paramètres de l'appli, sinon essaye de réinstaller les applications qui ne fonctionnent pas.
> Bonne soirée



J'ai tout fait, vérifié les paramètres de sons, branché-débranché un casque, éteint puis rallumé l'impasse, viré-réinstallé les applis concernés...


De plus je m'aperçois que je n'ai plus le son de déverrouillage et du clavier malgré réglages OK ....
J'ai toujours le son sur d'autres applis, (TF1, iTunes, les sons d'alertes... )
C'est une panne partielle. Je suis complètement paumé là

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé, Les enfants avaient joué avec le bouton de verrouillage sur le côté, qui était configuré en 'coupure de son' dans les prefs, mais il n'affecte pas toutes les applis !!!, ce qui crée une confusion...


----------

